# Psalm Collection Recommendation



## Christusregnat (Jul 11, 2008)

Greetings All,

My pastor appointed myself, a deacon and an elder to go over the songs we sing in worship. As I've been thinking about this, I would like to find a Reformation / post-Reformation collection of Psalms, Creeds and other passages of Scripture (Magnificat etc.) set to music. 

Can anyone recommend something that would fit the bill? In particular, something with familiar tunes, and that would retain a good level of accuracy in Scriptural content in the Psalms.

I like Sternhold and Hopkins, but I'm not sure if that's been produced in a separate volume. 

Any recommendations?

Cheers,


----------



## Bygracealone (Jul 11, 2008)

Adam,

How about the Genevan Psalter?

The Genevan Psalter - Le Psautier genevois - Der Genfer Psalter - Het Geneefse Psalmboek - genfi zsoltar - Salterio de Ginebra

In His grace,

Steve


----------



## yeutter (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks for the geneva Psalter link


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 11, 2008)

Steve,

Thank for the link! Do you happen to know if there is a printed edition with modern musical notation?

Cheers,

Adam





Bygracealone said:


> Adam,
> 
> How about the Genevan Psalter?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bygracealone (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Adam,

Sorry, I don't have any other leads. I'm sure somebody like Andrew Myers (Virginia Hugeunot) will come along soon and point you in the right direction to find what you're looking for...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2008)

Perhaps the Anglo-Genevan Psalter is what you are looking for:

http://www.canrc.org/resources/bop/BOP_Psalms.pdf
http://www.canrc.org/resources/bop/BOP_Hymns.pdf
Book of Praise Copyright

The Genevan Psalter (French) is notoriously difficult to find in print today; I think the last edition published of which I am aware was the 1984 Librairie Droz edition.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 11, 2008)

Truly amazing!

I think the committee may be in contact with the Canadian Reformed some time soon.

Cheers,

Adam






VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Perhaps the Anglo-Genevan Psalter is what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.canrc.org/resources/bop/BOP_Psalms.pdf
> http://www.canrc.org/resources/bop/BOP_Hymns.pdf
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2008)

For what it's worth, Christ Reformed Presbyterian Church (PCA) in Laurel, MD uses the Anglo-Genevan Psalter, as I recall. You may wish to contact Pastor Skip Dusenbury or others there to inquire about its usage. 

Christ Reformed Presbyterian Church


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 11, 2008)

We may contact them at some point in the future.

Cheers,

Adam





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> For what it's worth, Christ Reformed Presbyterian Church (PCA) in Laurel, MD uses the Anglo-Genevan Psalter, as I recall. You may wish to contact Pastor Skip Dusenbury or others there to inquire about its usage.
> 
> Christ Reformed Presbyterian Church


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 11, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Truly amazing!
> 
> I think the committee may be in contact with the Canadian Reformed some time soon.
> 
> ...



Just let me know if you need any information. I'm not on the Standing Committee for the Book of Praise, but I can put you in contact with them if need be.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 11, 2008)

Very good Wes!

I will keep you in mind for future reference.

Cheers,

Adam





Guido's Brother said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Truly amazing!
> ...


----------

